# jack crevalle ??



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I caught my first jack yesterday (8/27) and have always heard they ain't no good to eat just for bait and of course the fight.. wow what a fight!! But I would like to hear from anyone that has tried to eat them if they really are nasty trash fish?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

my one and only jack was way smaller than that. haha. nice fish. and ive never heard a story about any race or cultural eating them things!!!!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

sharks likem


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> sharks likem


 
now I didn't say species!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I hear you can eat em, just bleed em, and clean em.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> I hear you can eat em, just bleed em, and clean em.


id try it but I haven't heard anybody(until now) say people eat them.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

They are on my bucket list, I like trying "trash" fish to see for myself, next time I get a small one i'm going to cook her up and report back with my findings!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> They are on my bucket list, I like trying "trash" fish to see for myself, next time I get a small one i'm going to cook her up and report back with my findings!


 
please do it will be interesting to find out


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea he was fun to catch for sure! I hooked one before him and faught for about 15min that was a good ft longer.. had him at the dock, he wrapped around the piling and snapped my line off! He was huge!! Looked like a tuna swimming off lol. The next one I catch I'm going to try him out and see for myself, I am just curious if anyone else has tried before me..


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Bleed them and then soak in milk They are not to bad smoked.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

outcast used to serve them at captains meetings!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

*edible if soaked in buttermilk*

a friend of mine from over in houston shot one a while ago. He soaked it of a day or so in buttermilk, then marinated it with some sauce for like another half a day. Bleeding them out first thing you catch them surely helps of course. He said it was pretty good, but he would rather eat a snapper of course. But if you wanna try it, go ahead. I always like trying trash fish, but then I hate throwing them away. I guess, as long as there are so many other species you can easily catch/shoot, it`s not really worth all the trouble.
I could get you the exact recipe if you`d like, just let me know.
cheers,
Paolo


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't think about trying them smoked.... Will have to try that


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

a said:


> outcast used to serve them at captains meetings!


Ole Ben at GBBT used to cook them back then for Tommy IIRC.....if cooked right it is delicious..no kidding....He would cook Jack at Pensacola Beach Pier when he used to work out there also.....He even cooked a Barracuda that I caught ...it was real good also if you can believe it....True story...


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't doubt if cooked right they ain't bad to eat.. any recipes?


----------



## blaster (Mar 7, 2013)

Florida sportsman said they were good.

The article is here http://www.floridasportsman.com/2013/03/14/sportfish_jack_s_0112_eat/


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I tried it when I was a kid and it was just ok and kinda strong. I'd rather eat the mullet I caught the jack on.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Coolbluestreak tried one said it was not good by itself but he smoked some and made a dip with it brought some in at work I thought it was pretty good


----------



## jackpell (Aug 30, 2013)

I have had them fried just like any other fish. But do bleed them and cut out any dark line. If you like blues then you will like Jacks. Eat them fresh ...don't freeze and eat later. Also they make great jack salad. .. Like tuna salad except not tuna ..use jack. You use clean chunks of jack with no dark meat and you boil it until flaky. Then break it into peaces and mix it with mayo and a little onion maybe a little green pepper. Spread it on white bread or crackers and enjoy.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

pop the gill right away as with most jacks. make sure they bleed and keep bleeding. it will make the meat turn a pinkish white and actually taste good. otherwise, throw it on the dock, let it bake in the sun for 2 hours then cut in half and use for shark bait.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys will have to try some one these ideas out the next one I catch


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i caught a one about like that when i was a kid and had to try it we soaked it in milk a day and smoked it they wont make u sick but i would never try it again unless i was starving they are nothing like a bluefish i would put them right up there with a bonita eatable but thats about it but try it to each his own i love fresh fried mullet and some people say thats trash


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Fried mullet is delicious! But your right to each his own


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I caught a pretty big one years ago. Sat in the cooler for about a day. Gave it to an old guy I knew who would eat any fish I brought him. He cooked it up and said it was good. Said it was a pain to clean, but tasted just fine.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i will take fresh mullet over fresh red snapper any day but then there are those who love trout or blacktips trout i can eat a shark i cant but some swear by those i prefer a bluefish fresh to a trout but people love those pretty trout i would assume most fish prepaired correctly can be good i have had so many people tell me kings are bad then i fry or grill a batch and they love it i think it all depends freshwater guys like what i call mushy fish such as specks and whiting while most saltys like a more flakey big fish such as grooper king cobia wahoo along with those sweet treats like mullet pompano black snapper and flounder


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I'm going to ask Ben next time I see him to see if he will come off the trick to frying Jack crevalle...As I remember I went back for thirds at that cobia
tourney capt. meeting.....


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> I'm going to ask Ben next time I see him to see if he will come off the trick to frying Jack crevalle...As I remember I went back for thirds at that cobia
> tourney capt. meeting.....


I hears that! That would be awesome!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

weedline said:


> i will take fresh mullet over fresh red snapper any day but then there are those who love trout or blacktips trout i can eat a shark i cant but some swear by those i prefer a bluefish fresh to a trout but people love those pretty trout i would assume most fish prepaired correctly can be good i have had so many people tell me kings are bad then i fry or grill a batch and they love it i think it all depends freshwater guys like what i call mushy fish such as specks and whiting while most saltys like a more flakey big fish such as grooper king cobia wahoo along with those sweet treats like mullet pompano black snapper and flounder


Yea I agree, I have heard blues were nasty to eat. Fixed them up and fried them... My family loved them! Even the guy at work that said hell no! Tricked him into eating a piece and he thought they were good, then I laughed and said yea aint bad for a blue fish lol


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Ben that works at Gulf Breeze B&T has cooked them before at Captain's meetings and nobody questioned them. He told me that he cut them into chunks and soaked them in butter milk for 2-days then fried them up. They tasted good to me, but I have never cooked any myself. Good luck!!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Best Defense said:


> Ben that works at Gulf Breeze B&T has cooked them before at Captain's meetings and nobody questioned them. He told me that he cut them into chunks and soaked them in butter milk for 2-days then fried them up. They tasted good to me, but I have never cooked any myself. Good luck!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

sorry guys I don't know how to do links. there is an interesting post on surf talk,(east coast forum)in the cooking your catch section. after reading that the next JC I land is going to be bled out and cooked. that guy also has a recipe for lady fish. I don't think I want to go there.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to have to go find that myself... I am for sure keeping my next one I land and will be trying some of these ideas


----------



## jackpell (Aug 30, 2013)

I think most people who like Fish..... Prefer their fish fresh. So Try some of those fish you would throw back. As long as its fresh and cooked the way you like them it will be good. I have tried shark, sailcat, jack, blues and other fish that I would have thrown back. Heck a few years you never heard the names of the fish that we are buying at the market. I never heard of monk fish, talapia, scrod until a few years ago. And and now they tell us to eat lion fish!! The key is FRESH!!!


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Where were you at when you caught it???


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

East bay.. bout 2miles east of g. Bridge


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

jackpell said:


> I think most people who like Fish..... Prefer their fish fresh. So Try some of those fish you would throw back. As long as its fresh and cooked the way you like them it will be good. I have tried shark, sailcat, jack, blues and other fish that I would have thrown back. Heck a few years you never heard the names of the fish that we are buying at the market. I never heard of monk fish, talapia, scrod until a few years ago. And and now they tell us to eat lion fish!! The key is FRESH!!!


That's true.. we use to always throw croakers back or would use them for bait, now a days they sell them in the market! Crazy


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Ive been catching them lately in the surf on the west end of pcb. After eeading these posts, if i catch another hes goin down the hatch. Ill report back with how it is.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

I caught a hefty one years ago from the surf, i remember running down the beach to keep up with my line because i couldn't turn his head! Then after about 30 mins and a huge crowd forming a nasty 40 lb jack was beached. I took him home and tried to filet but man it reminded me of cutting a bonita for bait very very bloody and i ended up tossing it.... good luck.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I harvested one while diving once.
I heard that they were not good to eat but I was determinded to try it anyways.
super red and bloody meat but I brined it for several hrs in a salt solution followed by the smoker, covered it in a brown suger glaze. it turned out ok(wife liked it) but when it cooled the fishy taste really came out of the meat. still determinded that it was good for something I made it into a smoked fish dip that turned out surprisingly good. I had more than enough dip for myself so I took the rest to work and had ppl guess what kind of fish it was, they liked it also. Would I harvest another? Yes I would...I would go straight for the dip making process and skip the rest.
All you can do is try it and form your own opinion.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

tank banger said:


> Coolbluestreak tried one said it was not good by itself but he smoked some and made a dip with it brought some in at work I thought it was pretty good


There see. 
Guess I should of read the whole thread before posting.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I got a buddy at work that has a recipe for a fish dip, trying to get it from him so I can try it myself!


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Then when you get it you can share it with us???


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

i've heard for for years that bluefish were only good for shark bait and thought they might be right by how dark the meat was I fried some till I fried some up. the meat turns as white as sea bass after cooking and is pretty damn good. i've heard up north they eat croaker and won't eat mullet. my rule from now on is to try it for myself.


----------

